# moving to Sharjah



## FadyGZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello fellow expats, 

I've recently got a job offer in Hamriyah Free Zone, Sharjah "which is located also very close to Ajman" and I'm really wondering if I should rent a studio in Ajman or Sharjah.

Sharjah "specially Al-Khan hood" seems pretty coll and also pretty expensive, I'm looking for a studio apartment or 1BHK within the range of 20K AED max, including Gym, Pool and Parking facilities.

so, what do u think I should look for? Ajman or Sharjah?

Thank you very much, also I'm new here and I couldn't find if someone shared the same topic before. and I can't access the other emirates section.

Regards,
Fady


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you will find Ajman cheaper. Al Khan area in Sharjah is a relatively expensive area. I know people who work in Dubai who choose to live in Ajman due to the lower costs.


----------



## Sparx (Oct 31, 2013)

Ajman is much cheaper. You just have to factor in the transport or car costs and the time it takes you to get to work.


----------



## FadyGZ (Oct 30, 2013)

AlexDhabi said:


> I think you will find Ajman cheaper. Al Khan area in Sharjah is a relatively expensive area. I know people who work in Dubai who choose to live in Ajman due to the lower costs.


well, after speaking to many friends living there, Sharjah will be better if you work in dubai. for me staying in Ajman will be way much better for time, money and transportation.

I also knew that the Alcohol shop in Ajman require no licence, I'm mostly a stay at home guy after work, so going to dubai to get few drink will be much effort. 

also, found some cool studio apartments on Falcon towers with pool, gym, parking and other good stuff for around 18-20K, which got me nothing on Sharjah, Alkhan.

so, I guess everything push me to go to Ajman. right?


----------



## FadyGZ (Oct 30, 2013)

Sparx said:


> Ajman is much cheaper. You just have to factor in the transport or car costs and the time it takes you to get to work.


please check my other reply on Alex, let me know if I should do anything else  thank you man


----------

